# Split not going as planned



## Skelee (Jun 25, 2016)

50/50 split
Placed new hive with queen in the old hive spot. Moved the old hive 4 feet to the side. Found queen in each hive. Problem is almost all the bees left the old hive for the new one.


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

Slowly introduce frames of brood to the lesser hive. like one or two every few days till u see them take off.


----------



## Skelee (Jun 25, 2016)

Ok to keep nurse bees on added frames or will they be treated as intruders.


----------



## dlbrightjr (Dec 8, 2015)

You can also switch their position.


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

Spray donor frame with sugar water and some aromatic (vanilla, honey b healthy, lemongrass oil). Spray the exposed face of both frames in receiving hive where you will be placing the donor frame. Just enough spray to see the bees glistening. The bees will be too busy with all the good smelling, delicious visitors to fuss at all.


----------



## Skelee (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks, I'll give it a try


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

On a weak hive, when I've done it I seen no fighting. I sometimes put an empty frame in between the existing and the added frames. No fights. Never used sugar water


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Skelee said:


> 50/50 split
> Placed new hive with queen in the old hive spot. Moved the old hive 4 feet to the side. Found queen in each hive. Problem is almost all the bees left the old hive for the new one.


Swap the locations of the two hives.



> Ok to keep nurse bees on added frames or will they be treated as intruders.


Okay. They will be accepted.


----------

